# How volatile is the USA these days?



## Frostnipped Todger (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a cousin who is married to an American and living in San Diego (lol commiefornia, I know), and they are considering moving to Australia because they feel the political situation in the US is going bad. 
So, my American brethren; how is the situation there these days? Are they overreacting? 
American dude is a fire-fighter, so he's probably not seeing the best of society either, but surely it's not time to start emigrating...


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 13, 2019)

I myself don't think it's getting that bad. This country has been through a lot worse.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

He's overreacting. 

The nigga lives in San Diego, California, home of lefties that are all into sensationalized media with dramatizes everything and makes everything out to be scarier than it really is. Life is fine and most wouldn't really have it any other way.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 13, 2019)

Most people are reasonable. It's the loud retards that make the news. The firefighter guy doesn't know how good he has it. He is living in a country where he can profit from selling holocaust denial literature, smoke dank nugs and own guns. This dumb motherfucker wants to move to a former penal colony that banned small titted porn. It's only marginally less retarded than having a Libertarian move to Somalia so he can get away from all those pesky taxes and formalized governments.









						Australia's 'small breast' ban
					

Australia has vowed to fight child exploitation — but is stamping out images of 'small-breasted' women really the right way to do it?




					theweek.com
				




Having seen the tail end of Communism in Eastern Europe; Americans are still too content to riot en masse. People have jobs and shit to lose and most won't riot over stupid shit. I wouldn't worry about any kind of serious political instability unless people start seriously starving. That's why they keep people so fat here. Gives the government some breathing room in case shit hits the fan.


----------



## MG 620 (Aug 13, 2019)

Good point. People like the Slatons and ALR, and many like them, are content as long as they get their processed food.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 13, 2019)

Politics is retarded everywhere in the world today.



Shaved Kiwis said:


> Americans are still too content to riot en masse. People have jobs and shit to lose and most won't riot over stupid shit. I wouldn't worry about any kind of serious political instability unless people start seriously starving. That's why they keep people so fat here. Gives the government some breathing room in case shit hits the fan.


Or maybe they're just natural suckers. During this decade or so, through rioting, people in the Arab world, Latin America and parts of Europe, achieve more in a few months than Americans did in many decades through voting.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 13, 2019)

The California virus has infected their brains, I'm sorry but there's only one thing to do.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 13, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Politics is exceptional everywhere in the world today.
> 
> 
> Or maybe they're just natural suckers. During this decade or so, through rioting, people in the Arab world, Latin America and parts of Europe, achieve more in a few months than Americans did in many decades through voting.



And I'd argue that in a broad strokes manner your average American has more than any one of those people and has been in a better position then that at which any of these people have arrived at through rioting. Why would you risk your health and freedom when things are already good?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 13, 2019)

California spawned the Zodiac killer, niggers calling themselves the Zebra Killer that were literality killing whitey in the streets and a group of imbeciles following a crazy nigger around that killed a minor politician, kidnapped a rich publisher's daughter and made her rob banks with them. Then there was the crazy white dude who gathered a bunch of dumb niggers in Guyana, killed a congressman who went to investigate and made meme history by giving his followers kool aid spiked with cyanide. Later on a disgruntled former fireman killed the Mayor of SF and his gay best friend but was acquitted because he ate too many Twinkies.

All his happened in California in the 1970s before you were born but it's still there and people today act like those events didn't occur if they remember them at all. California has always been a place full of insane loons that go there from all over the country as if answering the call of Cthulhu; it's been this way for decades. There are plenty of places in the USA your cousin could move to if they just want to live in relative tranquility. California is one state out of fifty.

If they do move to Australia chances are they'll get attacked by an angry kangaroo or one of those venomous spiders that crawl into random homes while an emu destroys their lawn.  No place is perfect.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 13, 2019)

In the US people might kill you politically while you're shopping at walmart, but in Australia you have to be careful and check every tree you walk under for dropbears.









						Drop bears target tourists, study says - Australian Geographic
					

Drop bears are less likely to attack people with Australian accents, according to experts at the University of Tasmania




					www.australiangeographic.com.au


----------



## Chichan (Aug 13, 2019)

Tell your friend to move to a nice rural area in America and tell them not to look at their phone too much and enjoy the outdoors. Prolonged use of smartphones is making people fuckin dumb and it doesn't help that the media sensationalize everything. Also freedom of speech still exists for now so, take advantage of that.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 13, 2019)

They're exceptionally exceptional. The only people really flipping out and thinking SHTF is here are bourgeois, sheltered suburbanites that think mean words are violence and that anyone is actually willing to let bullets fly over an election. The political situation is a shitshow because swiftboating and mudslinging over social issues now takes precedence over the discussion of political infrastructure in the US federal government. It's more of a "neglecting serious issues for sensationalism" situation, and a Northern Ireland situation sure as shit is not in the works.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 13, 2019)

> American dude is a fire-fighter, so he's probably not seeing the best of society either


Of course his environment will feel volatile if he mostly hangs out in places that are on fire.

I kid, but America is currently a very inhospitable place if your parents weren’t born there or your skin is at least a shade darker than wonder bread.


----------



## yahowahi (Aug 13, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Politics is exceptional everywhere in the world today.
> 
> 
> Or maybe they're just natural suckers. During this decade or so, through rioting, people in the Arab world, Latin America and parts of Europe, achieve more in a few months than Americans did in many decades through voting.


People instinctually seek comfort and convenience over almost anything else. For those peasants an uprising may very likely upgrade the comfortableness of their lives, while the opposite is more likely for Americans who would be gambling with their already immense comfort.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 13, 2019)

If you watch mainstream news you'll think we're on the verge of a civil war. However, everyone is too comfy and complacent to start any form of a revolution.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 13, 2019)

It's not volatile at all outside the insane fever dreams of far lefties


----------



## PonelessBizza (Aug 13, 2019)

America isn't violent enough


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 13, 2019)

It's not that bad here tbh, people here are fucking stupid tho


----------



## Canaan (Aug 13, 2019)

it isn't bad except everywhere inside of cities, i travel a lot and i see a ton of communist stickers and tents propping up giving out political manifestos, and people are legitimately talking about slavery reparations in leftist circles. its very strange because going through rural areas are diametrically different because their populations are almost entirely white, while across the board cities are getting a lot more foreign immigration, more non-english speaking neighborhoods, etc.

its not SO bad unless you're in a 50 percent white city like me, but its clearly the start of something bad. once immigration in 2050 surpasses whites in population in the united states things will really pop off.

that being said moving out of your country now for that reason makes you dumb faggot without any national identity lol


----------



## VQ 569 (Aug 13, 2019)

The mainstream media makes money by creating hyberbolic sensationalist articles. Anyone who reads too much of it will feel dread and pessimism. You're going off the anecdotes of two people who clearly have an exposure bias. Aside from extremist vocal minorities, the country is by and large fine. You should tell them to move to a suburban or rural area and to get off their phones.


----------



## Recoil (Aug 13, 2019)

It's not actually volatile. Legacy media makes its dime on the back of its relevance. Relevancy is maintained the same way it is in a communist or fascist dictatorship - constant war or panic of some sort.
Everything's always coming down, so we watch the news all the time to stay up to date.
Shit, all media does this. Tim Pool does this. The sky is falling, right Tim?

Everything's fine, this country is more efficiently sedated than you might think.


----------



## Chichan (Aug 13, 2019)

Recon said:


> It's not actually volatile. Legacy media makes its dime on the back of its relevance. Relevancy is maintained the same way it is in a communist or fascist dictatorship - constant war or panic of some sort.
> Everything's always coming down, so we watch the news all the time to stay up to date.
> Shit, all media does this. Tim Pool does this. The sky is falling, right Tim?
> 
> Everything's fine, this country is more efficiently sedated than you might think.


With that in mind people are more likely to kill themselves at this point than start a revolution.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

Recon said:


> It's not actually volatile. Legacy media makes its dime on the back of its relevance. Relevancy is maintained the same way it is in a communist or fascist dictatorship - constant war or panic of some sort.
> Everything's always coming down, so we watch the news all the time to stay up to date.
> Shit, all media does this. Tim Pool does this. The sky is falling, right Tim?
> 
> Everything's fine, this country is more efficiently sedated than you might think.



Tim Pool be like: DA LEFT IS ON THE BRINK OF CIVIL WAR. WE ARE APPROACHING A CIVIL WAR. WE HAVE NEVER BEEN APPROACHING CIVIL WAR MORE THAN WE HAVE BEEN SO NOW. THIS IS SCARY, THIS MIGHT BE A DEADLY WAR THE LEFT IS PULLING. I'M ON THE LEFT AND EVEN I THINK THIS IS SCARY.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 13, 2019)

I....I live in constant fear everyday. Political Gangs are roaming the streets, women are being raped, and Nazis are rounding up all the minorities in my town. The Second American Civil War is well underway and soon our once prosperous nation will fall like Rome.

Yeah....no


The USA is pretty fine besides the economy. Honestly if it wasn't for the economy people would probably not be so stressed out right now and trying to LARP as a communist in America.

However even on that note people are absolutely correct when it comes to people being too lazy to do anything. Even the poorest non-homeless people here have far more luxury here than say the poorest in China, India, or god forbid Africa. Honestly Europe is in far more danger of having massive political upheavals at the moment than The United States.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I thought. I think my cousin is just freaking out over nothing. Her husband is not likely to give up his handgun collection for no good reason.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> The USA is pretty fine besides the economy. Honestly if it wasn't for the economy people would probably not be so stressed out right now and trying to LARP as a communist in America



What's wrong with the economy?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> What's wrong with the economy?


Nobody has a job that they want since a whole generation was just wasted on the "go to college and be white collar" meme not to mention how the economic engine that peaked in the 50s has been eroding itself for decades. Really it's a good thing for the people on the tip-top everyone has something they're addicted to because we wouldn't otherwise have suicides and complacency but probable murder and genuine unrest.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 14, 2019)

I made a thread bout this called collective despair.

On the surface everything fine but there seems be a collective malaise going on. It's not out and out violence but mass indirect violence which is occurring.
such as the ideological struggle happening within the fbi.

America is in the process of changing or self destructing because of this malaise. Call it a decline or whatever you want but it's going be slow just not in your face like how it going in Hong Kong or France


----------



## Autocrat (Aug 14, 2019)

No, it's not hostile outside the media / online. At least insofar as the political climate. Other than that, California generally feels more hostile than other areas of the country that I've been to.

Particularly SoCal and the Bay Area.

They should just leave the state.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 14, 2019)

Recon said:


> It's not actually volatile. Legacy media makes its dime on the back of its relevance. Relevancy is maintained the same way it is in a communist or fascist dictatorship - constant war or panic of some sort.
> Everything's always coming down, so we watch the news all the time to stay up to date.
> Shit, all media does this. Tim Pool does this. The sky is falling, right Tim?
> 
> Everything's fine, this country is more efficiently sedated than you might think.



Most of these attacks are about personal emotional shit than anything political.

Kinda why they murder random innocent civilians instead of  targets that probably should be bombed and shot up.


----------



## nobodytm (Aug 14, 2019)

austraelia is a communist utopia
come comrade we need all the firefighters we can get
yensid commands it


----------



## Caesare (Aug 14, 2019)

Not volatile at all despite what the media would have you believe. The vast majority (98%+) get along great but you have to remember that the media's job is to sell controversy and invent crisis where there is none in order to get ratings. Tragedy and controversies get big ratings and the members of the media are complete scumbags with zero pride, morals, or civic responsibility. They dont care about being accurate, they just care about ratings aka money.


----------



## LU 010 (Aug 14, 2019)

There's a certain amount of volatility, mostly in the form of lone-wolf-style terrorist attacks by extremists on either side. These do seem to be escalating, but the odds for your average american citizen being caught in one remain very, very low. Be more worried about car accidents and cancer.

Since your cousin is in commiefornia, she may be surrounded by more volatility than most, as antifa is very active on the west coast. They're mostly loud wimps, but they do sometimes get genuinely violent. If she's surrounded by all this CURB STOMP CONSERVATIVES rhetoric as well as antifa's exaggeratedly dire warnings that fascists are coming for all of us _right now_, I could understand why she might be concerned, but she really should just leave the state if that's the case. 

The political situation is extremely obnoxious tribalism, but I don't know if that's much better elsewhere in the western world. I'd say any kind of mass violence or real political collapse is a good ways off.


----------



## sperginity (Aug 14, 2019)

The only thing that is worse than other eras in american history is the existence of internet hug boxes for spergs to retreat into when they feel threatened. People feel more free to freak out about their fears than ever before, but things are demonstrably less dangerous than they have been in the past. The civil war didn't manage to end the country, neither did the great depression, the civil rights movement, etc. People are such fucking pansies now.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 14, 2019)

If they do move to Australia, just let them know that while online censorship is happening there, several internet companies actually do want to allow places such as Kiwi Farms to be accessed. So, Australia is really one of the better places to move to if you're a savvy internet user.

I would recommend they stay in the U.S., though. The moving costs would be too high, IMO. And from what I've heard from Australian YouTubers, prices are expensive over there due to Chinese and other Asian companies making their goods more expensive for Australian retailers. However, I've never been to the country myself, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 14, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Of course his environment will feel volatile if he mostly hangs out in places that are on fire.
> 
> I kid, but America is currently a very inhospitable place if your parents weren’t born there or your skin is at least a shade darker than wonder bread.


Can you give examples of this? I know the media likes to scream that, but that doesn't match my experience.  Also, what other place is better that way?

It's cool and hip to trash the US and call everyone racist, but don't lose perspective...


Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Nobody has a job that they want since a whole generation was just wasted on the "go to college and be white collar" meme not to mention how the economic engine that peaked in the 50s has been eroding itself for decades. Really it's a good thing for the people on the tip-top everyone has something they're addicted to because we wouldn't otherwise have suicides and complacency but probable murder and genuine unrest.


So... the economic situation is better than it's ever been?  People have always worked jobs they'd rather not, that's why it's called a job, not a hobby.

As you can probably see, the US is so non-volatile that people get bored here and have to imagine wild and crazy reasons why it secretly is terrible.


----------



## Imperial Guardsman (Aug 14, 2019)

It's hysteria. Considering they live in San Diego they are surrounded by people who believe Trump is Hitler and that we are about to witness a Mexican holocaust and the beginings of the revival of slavery. While the radicals on both sides don't help the situation with hardcore white nationalists on the right and antifa on the left both causing problems I don't think the US is on the verge of a second civil war or any type of political violence. Though I think regardless of whoever wins in 2020 there will be alot of angry people sperging out and trying to larp as a revolutionary.

American media loves doom and gloom and talking about the absolute worst and violent shit because it gets people to watch, anyone who hasn't grown up here, are too trusting and ignorant  or has their head so far up their ass they don't see it will always be fearful of the world and believe narratives put out that exist to serve a specific purpose.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 14, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Can you give examples of this? I know the media likes to scream that, but that doesn't match my experience.  Also, what other place is better that way?
> 
> It's cool and hip to trash the US and call everyone racist, but don't lose perspective...
> 
> ...


Maybe "job they want" might be a poor turn of phrase. I guess the phrase I'm looking for is "meaningful job". Theres very little of personal worth to be found in the modern workplace particularly in white collar professions and blue collar has it's own bullshit to break through which most people are put off by and tend to find difficult to acclimate into. By the nature of the industrial and now post-industrial economy, people are funneled into fairly meaningless roles for which they work hard and may be paid very well but still find a deep spiritual malaise since so much of it has no personal touch and no sense of purpose outside of the most abstract meaning. While such existence is by no means exclusive to the United States, it really contrasts heavily with how brash the country really used to be. 
For example this article:
These people are geniuses who are successful by every objective metric but they still turned out neurotic and feeling trapped in life. They could have been the lieutenants of robber barons or robber barons themselves but instead many of them are tied down and suffocated almost by their lives. What of the millions who are otherwise mediocre by comparison?


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Aug 14, 2019)

Crichax said:


> If they do move to Australia, just let them know that while online censorship is happening there, several internet companies actually do want to allow places such as Kiwi Farms to be accessed. So, Australia is really one of the better places to move to if you're a savvy internet user.
> 
> I would recommend they stay in the U.S., though. The moving costs would be too high, IMO. And from what I've heard from Australian YouTubers, prices are expensive over there due to Chinese and other Asian companies making their goods more expensive for Australian retailers. However, I've never been to the country myself, so I could be wrong.


They are hyper-normie, so I don't think internet access is going to be an issue. I have a feeling that the husband in the situation actually voted for Trump, so they aren't hysterically left wing, probably the general moderate left which is the norm (at least here in Melbourne). 
I'm not sure how expensive Australia is compared to the USA, every time I've been over there the only real difference I noticed was the price of alcohol and tobacco (we have ridiculous taxes on both). Food seems to be roughly equivalent, and wages for blue collar workers are certainly higher (our minimum wage is about $13/hr usd).


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 15, 2019)

I find it ironic that people are trying to leave the US while I'd give my left nut for a green card. On a sidenote, I'd choose US over Australia in most situations.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 15, 2019)

LyapunovCriterion said:


> I find it ironic that people are trying to leave the US while I'd give my left nut for a green card. On a sidenote, I'd choose US over Australia in most situations.


I'll marry you for the right price.


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 15, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I'll marry you for the right price.


I'm already married, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 15, 2019)

America is pretty alright, I can get fat on Hamburgers and drive my Hummer and nobody gives a shit


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

We're headed for a Civil War within a generation, but it's still at the pissy shouting-at-each-other phase. 

If you had a brain filter to just shut out people talking about news, you wouldn't notice anything in 99% of the country. Only a few places like Portland and San Francisco have regular problems with political fighting.

However, I believe (and pray to God) that we're on a terminal path towards a violent breakdown.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> We're headed for a Civil War within a generation, but it's still at the pissy shouting-at-each-other phase.
> 
> If you had a brain filter to just shut out people talking about news, you wouldn't notice anything in 99% of the country. Only a few places like Portland and San Francisco have regular problems with political fighting.
> 
> However, I believe (and pray to God) that we're on a terminal path towards a violent breakdown.


The Civil Rights era was worse and the country didn't fracture so I highly doubt a liberal temper tantrum because Hillidawg lost will cause one.

And why do you want the US to fall into anarchy?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> The Civil Rights era was worse and the country didn't fracture so I highly doubt a liberal temper tantrum because Hillidawg lost will cause one.
> 
> And why do you want the US to fall into anarchy?



Maybe.

I want war both as a punishment for the indolent fuckheads who let the country get to this point, as well as an opportunity to (if the Right won) wipe out a huge chunk of Leftist intellectuals and politicians. I will accept decades of Franco-style poverty in exchange for seeing Michael Moore walked into a death camp.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> And why do you want the US to fall into anarchy?



He probably is such an incel that he wants to be the person to reproduce with the last girls on earth when the war eventually breaks out and kills everyone in the states.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I want war both as a punishment for the indolent fuckheads who let the country get to this point, as well as an opportunity to (if the Right won) wipe out a huge chunk of Leftist intellectuals and politicians. I will accept decades of Franco-style poverty in exchange for seeing Michael Moore walked into a death camp.


Uh you do know if the US tears itself apart it wouldn't be in a vacuum right?

I'm sure China and Mexico would love to fuck our shit up.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Uh you do know if the US tears itself apart it wouldn't be in a vacuum right?
> 
> I'm sure China and Mexico would love to fuck our shit up.



That's fine by me. I've been told countless times that I look Mexican (black hair and tan skin from constantly riding bicycle) and the lighter Mexican women are my waifus, maybe even moreso than Japs. I'll pass, fuck Mexican chicks, and be part of the new castizo ruling class.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I want war both as a punishment for the indolent fuckheads who let the country get to this point, as well as an opportunity to (if the Right won) wipe out a huge chunk of Leftist intellectuals and politicians.



Absolutely based and unequivocally redpilled. Dead Amerimutts = a good thing.


----------



## awoo (Aug 16, 2019)

My view is that a lot of places that haven't been directly impacted by current events, like illegal immigration or the opioid crisis or manufacturing jobs going away, are pretty much continuing like normal. For all the hysteria on the media and on the internet, most places have been more or less chugging along just fine since the recession. Most people you meet and interact with are really just normal people.


----------



## Travoltron (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm going to be the dissenting voice here. I live nearabouts the Seattle area. The Democrats have been in power almost my whole life. They've basically been rigging elections with our crooked "top two" primary system, and in some cases magically finding "new" ballots if a Republican wins so that they can win via a recount.

In the last 20 years it has been gradually falling apart. Beggars, crazies, druggies, and other various stinking bums are everywhere. Scumbags have been attracted to my area for a while through The Evergreen State College, but our pot legalization a few years ago made the bum population explode.

Infrastruture is falling apart and the city wastes all its money on garbage like making the city the most LGBT-friendly in America. We have more Pride flags than American flags. We have Pride parades instead of Veterans Day parades.

Idiots elected a leftist-professor as port comissioner, and so we banished military ships from our harbor. I could go on and on. My city sucks now and is littered with human feces and drug needles.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 19, 2019)

This is just my corner of the country, but I wouldn't consider any of the locals to be particularly volatile, even politically. I think the worst, most egregious political happening in this area was a couple of pussyhatters on the side of the road holding up signs about abortion. Outside of that? Nothing really.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Aug 19, 2019)

Avoid the inner cities like Marty McFly avoiding his past self in BttF2 and you're good fam. Lot of suburbs are nice, most of the cancer is in more (in)famous places such as Portland and Atlanta


----------



## Sweetpeaa (May 11, 2020)

Travoltron said:


> I'm going to be the dissenting voice here. I live nearabouts the Seattle area. The Democrats have been in power almost my whole life. They've basically been rigging elections with our crooked "top two" primary system, and in some cases magically finding "new" ballots if a Republican wins so that they can win via a recount.
> 
> In the last 20 years it has been gradually falling apart. Beggars, crazies, druggies, and other various stinking bums are everywhere. Scumbags have been attracted to my area for a while through The Evergreen State College, but our pot legalization a few years ago made the bum population explode.
> 
> ...



I'm not Americans but know a little about the veil of deception of U.S political parties. The Democratic and Republican parties have more similar interests than you think. And since you're in Seattle I'm sure you're well aware of the skyrocketing housing prices. Your Democrats are probably interested in nothing more than fueling the interest of the wealthy. Republicans would do the same thing. 

In terms of the druggies, beggars, tents, needles etc. that's ''Austerity'' for you. Rich don't want to pay taxes to deal with this crap so it keeps continuing. Organizations that are supposed to deal with this are stretched to the bone. 

Clean up to get rid of these people, get them clean or into some housing unit would take a tax that almost no one seems to be willing to pay. Cores of cities are being destroyed because of this, even nice areas are going to waste.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 11, 2020)

Pretty volatile if you ask me.

The battle between the left and the right is no longer over how to run the country, it's whether we have the country at all, the left has made it loud and clear that they would enthusiastically shred the Constitution and dismantle the United States to start over from scratch.

There's no way that schism, if it continues, isn't going to eventually lead to a shooting match.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 12, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I want war both as a punishment for the indolent fuckheads who let the country get to this point, as well as an opportunity to (if the Right won) wipe out a huge chunk of Leftist intellectuals and politicians. I will accept decades of Franco-style poverty in exchange for seeing Michael Moore walked into a death camp.


If that's you on your profile pic I'm very sure you wouldn't survive long in like American Civil War II.

Besides: *USA*, bestest and coolest place in the world (after Canada, Australia and New Zealand, and some European countries), *fuck yeah*!


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 12, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Pretty volatile if you ask me.
> 
> The battle between the left and the right is no longer over how to run the country, it's whether we have the country at all, the left has made it loud and clear that they would enthusiastically shred the Constitution and dismantle the United States to start over from scratch.
> 
> There's no way that schism, if it continues, isn't going to eventually lead to a shooting match.



Agreed, but I think we're also still kind of in the early stages of that schism and the trend may be stopped in the near future, especially with COVID-19 wrecking everyone's shit at all levels.

As bad as things are right now, it was even more volatile in the 1960's and 1970's, to the point that a lot of people on the far left and far right were convinced the United States would collapse in on itself, and this attitude was very pronounced from 1968 up until 1981 or so.

The 70's was a hotbed of political extremism and domestic terrorism, and most of it was actually left-wing groups like Weather Underground, the Black Panthers, the SLA, and the more hard left Puerto Rican separatists.

However, most of them went dark in the early 80's. Some went to prison or were otherwise locked out of society, but most of the New Left faded into the background and slowly ingrained themselves into mainstream institutions, particularly the academic world (which was also compromised by the KGB in the 50's and 60's)

There was also a huge upswing in right-wing hardliners too like The Minutemen, The Order, The National Alliance, and the Christian Identity movement's peak years.

You also had psycho fringe groups like the National Socialist League who were literal gay Nazis with a fierce antisemitic and anti-Christian streak, and the Uptown Rebels (basically the Atomwaffen of the 70's and 80's, except a lot more violent and competent and mostly confined to the Chicago area)

The infamous Militia movement of the 80's and 90's really got its start in the late 60's and 70's as a result of the political chaos.

We've been in a similar malaise throughout the 2010's, and it can be debated it's been going on since the late 2000's.

But COVID-19 is a massive black swan event nobody saw coming and its throwing everyone a big curveball. I think it's going to be what ultimately kills the SJW zeitgeist of the 2010's in the long run, but the question is what happens after.

Really, it all comes down to how both the 2020 Election and the ongoing lockdowns will finally play out.


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 12, 2020)

Most of the insanity you read about online or in the news is either manufactured or greatly exaggerated by the media and political operatives (or really, random fat losers with delusions of being such) on social media. There's some genuine rot in the entire country's overall political infrastructure but I'd say it's not enough to spark a genuine collapse or civil war for at least 30-50 years if not later without some sort of major and unprecedented inciting incident.


----------

